# EBF



## MOOK (Sep 12, 2010)

In the EBF, AISC 341, Example 3.15 page 3-120

Why the redundancy factor "roh" was not considered in the load combinations even though it is given 1.3?


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 13, 2010)

Mook,

The reason why is because "E" is replaced based on the expected shear capacity of the link along with 1.1*Ry.

This term is much like the overstrength factor "omega" for the system. In EBF systems, the link is so critical that most every strength is based on it's actual shear strength (as defined in section 15.2b.)

I hope this helps!


----------



## MOOK (Sep 13, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> Mook,
> The reason why is because "E" is replaced based on the expected shear capacity of the link along with 1.1*Ry.
> 
> This term is much like the overstrength factor "omega" for the system. In EBF systems, the link is so critical that most every strength is based on it's actual shear strength (as defined in section 15.2b.)
> ...



I got it.

Thanks Kevo for your help.


----------

